

PHP versus ASP.NET, Windows versus Linux. Who’s the fastest? - oscarwao
http://misfitgeek.com/blog/aspnet/php-versus-asp-net-ndash-windows-versus-linux-ndash-who-rsquo-s-the-fastest/

======
ckinnan
I've seen 40-50% improvements from APC in PHP, it would be interesting to see
these same tests with byte code cache implemented in each platform.

------
mildweed
Fascinating. Hopefully this research will dispel biases on both sides.

